

Diff Dropbox previous versions easily from Google Chrome - marcusEting
http://techblog.willshouse.com/2011/09/18/diff-previous-versions-with-dropbox-and-google-chrome/

======
Osiris
This looks like a great tool. I plan on testing it out. I've been used to
using SVN to diff changes but I have some websites in Dropbox that I haven't
yet put into an SVN repository so this would help a lot.

~~~
marcusEting
That's exactly what I use it for. On big projects I use github and tower. But
on smaller projects or for just general diffing things in the dropbox this is
pretty amazing.

------
forand
Why does it need access to all websites in addition to dropbox? Seems odd.

~~~
marcusEting
The extension says it needs:

1) Your data on dropbox.com and www.dropbox.com

2) All data on your computer and the websites you visit

#1 is obvious. I think it needs #2 so it can save a copy of the older version
to disk and then launch the diff tool. If you want to check out the extension
before installing it, see [http://superuser.com/questions/337172/how-do-you-
do-examine-...](http://superuser.com/questions/337172/how-do-you-do-examine-a-
google-chrome-extension-before-installing-it)

~~~
wx77
Just for good measure: If you don't want to install an extension to inspect
another extension all chrome extensions are just zip files so if you download
the extension you can just unzip and see the contents.

